# Holt Farm Primary School, Halesowen, March 2014



## TranKmasT (Mar 30, 2014)

Big thanks to *Dinosaur* for pointing this out to me. Couldn't find any history on the place, just that it was closed in 2006 and local residents want knocked down. Shame I didn't find out about it a few years earlier. 




> Halesowen North Labour candidate Hilary Bills said the Holt Road building was an eyesore for residents and had become a haven for anti-social behaviour including drug taking.
> 
> She said community groups were “crying out” facilities, yet organisations like the Asian Elders had been refused permission to use the former school, which closed in 2006.






> Mrs Bills, a former teacher at the school, said it was “very sad” to see it boarded up and the playground overgrown with weeds.
> 
> She added that yobs had kicked in the doors to a block of about eight garages in Stewart Road and were also using them for drug taking and drinking.
> 
> Councillor Tim Wright, cabinet member for human resources, law and governance, remained tight-lipped on the future of the school site, saying only that informal discussions were ongoing with developers concerning the school site, “as part of wider, commercially sensitive issues,” but it will not be placed on the market at this stage.



*Call for action over Halesowen eyesores (From Halesowen News)​*



*Anyway, for all you peely paint fetichists out there........​*



Couldn't get a decent shot of the frontage as guarded by a massive unkept hedge and heras fencing. A shot from the back.










































































​


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 30, 2014)

*Plenty Peelage... NICE!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice find thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Corr! Right up my street  
Looks a nice explore, and great pics as usual!


----------



## scottishbob (Mar 31, 2014)

Great peeling right there. 

And isn't that a particularly nice expressive range of graffiti (grr to local scrotes)


----------



## chazman (Apr 1, 2014)

well done. i bet sophie wouldnt like to see it now though.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.



scottishbob said:


> .......And isn't that a particularly nice expressive range of graffiti (grr to local scrotes)



I still find it hard to stifle a snigger when you see big comedy cock and balls.


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice shots!


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mmmm peely paint. Nice work


----------

